# Oil burner



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Ok so I have figured out that my mower burns oil like an incenorator so any ideas on how to stop it so we don't have to rebuild the engine?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You're back..... You can try a few things with that mower, get a can of Sea Foam and read the direction on how to use it. It's something like an oz. per gallon of gas, and a 1/2 oz into the crankcase. Running the engine then will clean out some of the gunk and stuff that may be gumming up your piston rings. Repeat as required.
Marvel Mystery Oil is supposed to be just as good, and perhaps cheaper. 
You could try and rebuild the engine, or pick up a new one at Princess Auto or TSC.
If all that fails, the last resort would be to find the handle on the starter rope, pull it out about a foot and cut the rope. That will stop your mower from burning any more oil!:lmao:


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice to see you too pogobill but it's a riding mower


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, try everything but the cord thing, it could be a cheap fix.


----------



## Ironeye (Apr 18, 2013)

I sure hope so thank you so much


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the engine breather valve,and see if it's plugged.
What kind of tractor ? Model/serial #s?


----------

